# BBS RX2 Rebuild and refinish



## nocturnalmotorsports (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got some plans for an extra set of rx2's ive got. Pulled the centers out tonight, plan to polish the lips and powdercoat the centers...new bolts all around, not sure if I want to go with gold or silver, but that'll come later on
My gli brakes I fit into 'em haha that was fun








The first two I split tonight (sorry for the crappy iPhone pics)


----------



## slow_key (May 26, 2004)

*Re: BBS RX2 Rebuild and refinish (nocturnalmotorsports)*

I have the same wheels 
do you know what the torque should be on the allen bolts?
whare did you get bolts?


----------



## Tisha419 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: BBS RX2 Rebuild and refinish (slow_key)*

I think I torqued mine to 20 or 22 ft lbs.


----------



## nocturnalmotorsports (Feb 1, 2008)

I was told 33 lbs./ft. I'll be purchasing the bolts from either blackforestindustries or bbs directly


----------

